# Joshs Frogs Fruitfly Cultures



## Unclerucus24 (Jun 25, 2010)

I know I probably sound like I dont know what I'm talking about when I ask this question but I need to know. Why wont my joshs frogs ff in the media not produce fruit flies. The media just seems to disapear from the cultures. Thanks in advance to anyone that can help.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Unclerucus24 said:


> I know I probably sound like I dont know what I'm talking about when I ask this question but I need to know. Why wont my joshs frogs ff in the media not produce fruit flies. The media just seems to disapear from the cultures. Thanks in advance to anyone that can help.


1) can you post pictures that might help illustrate the problem

2) awesome screen name. best comedy on TV


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

I used it this weekend at the Tampa reptile and expo and seemed to work well for me... How much did you put in the cup etc...?


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

Tell us exactly how you are using it so we can help.


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

I use joshs mello media for mells and heidi. I mix it as the ingredients say, and have never had a problem. Can you give any details on how you make them?


----------



## Unclerucus24 (Jun 25, 2010)

I follow the instructions on the container that the media comes in every time. The only thing that I might be doing differently is that I boil the water before I put it in but by the time I actually get it into the culture it isnt boiling anymore.


----------



## Unclerucus24 (Jun 25, 2010)

Cant post a pic right now because my camera broke and I havent gotten around to getting another but I totally agree with your second statement and sadly most people have never heard of it.



Brotherly Monkey said:


> 1) can you post pictures that might help illustrate the problem
> 
> 2) awesome screen name. best comedy on TV


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

can you describe what the mi looks like, and give us some details on your culture making process, and the events leading up to the crash?

We need some more details if we want to help you


----------



## Qfrogs (Feb 2, 2011)

Stupid question...but are you putting flies in afterwards? or just hoping the culture produces them?


----------



## cromag09 (Nov 11, 2010)

Qfrogs said:


> Stupid question...but are you putting flies in afterwards? or just hoping the culture produces them?


i was wondering that too!


----------



## Unclerucus24 (Jun 25, 2010)

I do put about 50-75 flies in after the culture has a chance to cool down from the water. Could it be that the media is just drying up? Am I supposed to spray it to keep it moist? Thanks again


----------



## Qfrogs (Feb 2, 2011)

Unclerucus24 said:


> I do put about 50-75 flies in after the culture has a chance to cool down from the water. Could it be that the media is just drying up? Am I supposed to spray it to keep it moist? Thanks again


You have to wait for atleast 14 days for any flies to be produced but if it looks dry then add more water during mixing


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Gotta say I'm not having the success I wished for out of this media. When I order cultures from them they boom but when I make my own with the media not nearly as much production. I'm currently experimenting with adding some live yeast and different amounts of flys variable aged cultures. I will say that I think the instructions on the bottle don't provide enough water. I usually add at least a 1/3 cup more water than the recipe calls for. If I don't it drys up and molds. Not bashing the media at all here. I've been using it for a few years and it works just looking to maximize production. One other recommendation would be to set up cultures and place them in different spots around the house. Once I had terrible production but after relocating the cultures it was obvious it was a mite issue.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

i use joshs melo and hyedi media and it works great for me. Few weeks after making my cultures, they are BOOMING. Not sure whats up in your case....maybe just a bad batch? hmm


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

This was an issue for me as well. This media takes way more water than standard FF media. I am tripleing the water content now or I have drying out and mold issues. When I get the water ratio right the media produces a lot more flies than my standard media.



RentaPig311 said:


> Gotta say I'm not having the success I wished for out of this media. When I order cultures from them they boom but when I make my own with the media not nearly as much production. I'm currently experimenting with adding some live yeast and different amounts of flys variable aged cultures. I will say that I think the instructions on the bottle don't provide enough water. I usually add at least a 1/3 cup more water than the recipe calls for. If I don't it drys up and molds. Not bashing the media at all here. I've been using it for a few years and it works just looking to maximize production. One other recommendation would be to set up cultures and place them in different spots around the house. Once I had terrible production but after relocating the cultures it was obvious it was a mite issue.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

The number one killer of FF cultures is them drying out and that's my guess is to what is happening. With all this hot weather and the AC running full blast, in most locations, it'll suck the moisture right out of them. Adding extra water at the beginning helps, but you can also spray the vented lids daily to keep them moist. Keeping them in a rubbermaid container would help too. Anything to help them from drying out.

Best


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I have used Josh's media for years and have had nothing but Excellent production. I mix 1/3c media to 1/2c boiling H2O and keep them in those plastic slide out drawers. Keeping in these cabinets, I never have to change the ratio from winter to summer.


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

I use Josh's FF media with great success. I follow the directions on the container and haven't needed to add any extra water by the time the culture is ready for disposal. (typical CA weather)


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

This is gonna turn into a YAY for joshs media thread but.. I also use it without any issues. Dont measure.. dont do crap.. put the media in... put in some hot water (dont even boil, just get it hot from the tap, yeah lol that crazy) and have had no issues. I am currently awaiting my second kit.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

I have one question. On the Melanogater media, it says "if you are using flies from a fruit fly culture that was made using Joshs fruit fly media, then no bakers yeast is needed.". Now that seems a tad odd to me. Do all of you still add the provided yeast, or follow the directions?

Mark


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Markw said:


> I have one question. On the Melanogater media, it says "if you are using flies from a fruit fly culture that was made using Joshs fruit fly media, then no bakers yeast is needed.". Now that seems a tad odd to me. Do all of you still add the provided yeast, or follow the directions?
> 
> Mark


They flies will carry it in from the previous culture.


----------



## StickyTongues (May 14, 2012)

RentaPig311 said:


> Gotta say I'm not having the success I wished for out of this media. When I order cultures from them they boom but when I make my own with the media not nearly as much production. I'm currently experimenting with adding some live yeast and different amounts of flys variable aged cultures. I will say that I think the instructions on the bottle don't provide enough water. I usually add at least a 1/3 cup more water than the recipe calls for. If I don't it drys up and molds. Not bashing the media at all here. I've been using it for a few years and it works just looking to maximize production. One other recommendation would be to set up cultures and place them in different spots around the house. Once I had terrible production but after relocating the cultures it was obvious it was a mite issue.


I'm not seeing the "obvious" connection with reguards to knowing you Had a mite problem and because you relocate the cultures the mites went away. IF you have a mite problem, I dont know how changing location wont solve it. A more likely problem would have been a tempture difference from one location to the next or maybe you changed the consistancy of the media. 
Its tough to say you need X amount of media and X amount of water. The reason for this is because as the dry media gets moved and knocked around and mixed, the partical size get smaller therefore taking up less space. A half a cup of fresh course ff media crushed and powdered will only fill a quarter cup. Using weight instead of volume to prepare your cultures will give you a better more consistant result.


----------



## mimic711 (Oct 18, 2012)

I just made 2 cultures, anyone have any luck using Orange Juice instead of water?

or has anyone ever tried it?


----------

